# Story of people in painting



## Dalia (Jan 4, 2019)

Who are the people posing in painting, one thread to discover the story of some painting like this one

Grant Wood recruits his sister Nan (1899-1990) as a model of the woman, dressed in a colonial printed apron imitating the popular American style of the nineteenth century. The man is inspired by Wood dentist, Dr. Byron McKeeby (1867-1950)

Actual subjects of American Gothic -1930


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 4, 2019)

oh my gosh,thats to eerie.hey good to see you,did not know you were still around.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Who are the people posing in painting, one thread to discover the story of some painting like this one
> 
> Grant Wood recruits his sister Nan (1899-1990) as a model of the woman, dressed in a colonial printed apron imitating the popular American style of the nineteenth century. The man is inspired by Wood dentist, Dr. Byron McKeeby (1867-1950)
> 
> ...



They _still _don't look amused, do they.

You know that expression?  "We are not amused"?


----------



## Dalia (Jan 4, 2019)

Hello , i was talking still am with some of my friend about the Gilets Jaunes i just took a little break but i did not forget about you my Américan friends


----------



## Dalia (Jan 4, 2019)

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Who are the people posing in painting, one thread to discover the story of some painting like this one
> ...


No Pogo, i Don't know about that expression


----------



## Pogo (Jan 4, 2019)

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Commonly attributed to the British Queen Victoria, supposedly after a dinner guest had told a "spicy" story.  It connotes someone who is what we call a 'sourpuss'.  Stern and stoic.

To put it the opposite way, we are *most *amused to see you Dalia.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 4, 2019)

Merci, since i was not at the forum for a long time it is a hard to get back in the feeling but a lot is happening in France so i follow what is going on


----------

